# Weber vs. Viking



## jima (Mar 10, 2012)

I just discovered the Viking website (via Twitter)   I had been thinking about purchasing a WSM smoker ($400 +/-) when I saw this Viking 30" Gravity Fed smoker ($2800 +/)  Is anybody here familiar with this particular smoker and, if so, is it really worth the higher price?

Thanks, JP


----------



## dward51 (Mar 10, 2012)

That is a stainless version of a Stumps smoker.  He used to make them for Viking, but I'm pretty sure he no longer does.  Unless you can find one in stock from a while back you may not be able to get it (If you look at the Viking website it shows it's discontinued).

Stumps still makes smokers (and damn fine ones I might add).  I would look at both Stumps and Superior smokers (both are made in Georgia), and there are other gravity fed models out there too.

They are different animals from the WSM and there has been lot of fine bbq come out of gravity fed models (I wish I had one and almost bought a Superior last year).

http://www.stumpssmokers.com/products/gravity-feed-smokers

http://www.superiorsmokers.com/

There are videos on all of these (Viking, Stumps, and Superior) on YouTube.  If you have not seen them, take a look as they give a good overview and even operational details on how a gravity fed smoker works.


----------



## mike02ss (Mar 10, 2012)

I called viking a couple months ago and they were still making them.  I ended up getting a superior instead,  the stainless steel is nice though.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 10, 2012)

Both Stumps (Viking) and Superior are well made insulated gravity fed smokers.  You can't go wrong one way or the other.


----------



## jima (Mar 12, 2012)

dward51, Thanks so much for the links.  I bookmarked 'em for future reference.  Thanks to all of you for your comments and quick response to my question. 

HAGD!

JP


----------



## dward51 (Mar 12, 2012)

You're most welcome.  Also Superior has made stainless steel versions before.  At one time they had them on their website, but I think they recently redid the site and I did not see them anymore.  If you are truly looking for a stainless gravity fed smoker, I would drop them an email or call as I'm sure they would still make one on a pre-order basis..


----------

